# IBEW Hockey Tourn in Hackensack NJ



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The Ice House/Hackensack NJ Apr. 3-5 / 2009
Anyone going?

I'll be there all the way from Local 586-(Tounament champions three years running :whistling2


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

eddy current said:


> The Ice House/Hackensack NJ Apr. 3-5 / 2009
> Anyone going?
> 
> I'll be there all the way from Local 586-(Tounament champions three years running :whistling2


canadian and a hockey champ???


no way


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

....


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Like to thank all the boys/girls from Local #3 for putting on a great tounament. It was the first time the tounament was held in the US. International president was there, did a cerimonial puck drop. We sent two teams this year, both of which lost EVERY game! A little too much of this I think :drink:
Had a great time overall, see you next year.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Like to thank all the boys/girls from Local #3


Anytime... :whistling2:



> for putting on a great tounament. It was the first time the tounament was held in the US. International president was there, did a cerimonial puck drop. We sent two teams this year, both of which lost EVERY game! A little too much of this I think :drink:
> Had a great time overall, see you next year.


----------

